# Artful Dodgers, "Stick, Move & Communicate"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop*

We started watching the progression of the weather coming out of La. very early and communicated our thoughts with guests who trusted our judgement and view of it's modeling. We always appreciate the confidence.

*Back Lakes *
The past few days found us fishing in and around rains associated with the low pressure that has just buried Louisiana in big rains. We were much more fortunate and never missed a beat timing things pretty well considering. Guests managed to get all their Flounder gigging trips in with nice results and fishing worked out up until Tuesday's attempt which washed out. Capt. Chris Cady reported Redfish pretty well pooled up on low water levels and approaching them by airboat was right on.

Capt. James Cunningham reported Trout limits working shorelines and reefs with live bait for Perry G. and son in and around rain showers.

*Flounder Gigging*
This style of fishing is a bit more challenged in unstable weather conditions and there's no such thing as "gigging in the rain". Runoff coming off shorelines will muddy up the waters and shut things down in a heartbeat. This was the case on Night 1 with half limits in hand when a little shower shut it down. Night 2 managed to hold together with solid results for guests of Stoney W.

Check dates and inquire at *CALENDAR*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice


----------

